# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Αρχή παραδεισένια ...

## angelfarm

Χαιρετε...
Εδω και αρκετο καιρο διαβαζω περι πτηνων και αποκλειωντας πολλα πτηνα συντροφιας (οπως θελουν να τα λενε )για διαφορους λογους ,περαν των οικοσιτων που υπαρχουν  ημιεκτατικα στη μικρη φαρμα μου ,θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω με ενα ειδος οπως αυτο των γκουλντιανων ...

Αυτο που με εκανε να ......με επιλεξουν  :: τα γκουλντιανς ειναι πρωτον οτι ειναι πτηνα που δεν αρεσκονται στην  υπερμετρη ανθρωπινη παρουσια σε αντιθεση με τα παπαγαλακια ,θελουν αρκετη ζεστη ατμοσφαιρα πραγμα που υπαρχει στο χωρο που θα τα εχω...και ειναι μικροσκοπικα αρα οχωρος ειναι πιστευω αρκετα καλος .

Ο χωρος ειναι ενα δωματιο γυρω στα 8 τετραγωνικα με.υψος 3μετρα ημιτελες δομημενο πανω απι το σπιτι που μενω τωρα .Απο πανω εχει πλακα και Σκεπη αρα το κρυο και η.ζεστη δεν επηρεαζουν πολυ ...
ενα παραθυρο και μια πορτα θα μπουν μαλλον pvc η αλουμινιο,και μια μοναδα ελεγχου κλιματος σαν και αυτες στην υδροπονια ..

Στο χωρο αυτο θα τοποθετηθει ενα ζευγος ή τρια πουλακια το πολυ.

Φωτογραφιες θα ανεβασω αμεσα του χωρου για να μου πειτε καμμια ιδεα σας...
(Παρακαλω τους μοντς να μεγενθυνουν τις φωτο ..thnx !)

Aaaaaaαα....αν καποιος εχει καποιον ενδιασμο για το συγκεκριμενο ειδος ,την εγκατασταση που θα τα εχω και γενικα ο,τι ..επιβαλλεται να την καταθεση ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να τα αποκτήσεις!!  :Happy: 
Τα πουλάκια θα είναι ελεύθερα μέσα στο δωμάτιο;;

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!**Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!**Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας**Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!**Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.**Πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό είδος για εσάς (Διαλέγοντας ένα Πουλί )**Gouldian Finches**Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών**Μίγματα Σπόρων για Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια*πολύ ωραίες οι ιδέες σου Άγγελε , αλλά το θέμα περί ανθρώπινης συντροφιάς και ανάγκης όλα τα πουλιά μας χρειάζονται και εν τέλη μας αγαπούν και δένονται μαζί μας !
Στο χέρι μας είναι πώς θα τα χειριστούμε τόσο τους παπαγάλους όσο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα , αλλά δεν είναι της παρούσης μιας και θα βγούμε off topic !!
Διάβασε τα παραπάνω και μια χαρά θα πάνε όλα !
Τα γκόλντιαν είναι πολύ όμορφα , με το καλό λοιπόν !!! :Happy0065:

----------


## angelfarm

Ευθυμη ευχαριστω,  "ελευθερα " ναι...:-):-)

Μαριε σιγουρα αφου θα παρω πουλακια εν αιχμαλωσια μας χρειαζονται ...αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι οι σπινοι εχουν καποια τετοια αναγκη που υποχρεουμεθα να την καλυψουμε..ναι μεν κοινωνικοι αλλα με το ειδος τους ...
Εξαλλου σκοπος μου ειναι να τα εχω οσο το δυνατον πιο φυσικα ,να καταγραφω συμπεριφορα ,δρασεις ,γεννησεις ,γενικα την ζωη τους ....να μαθαινω πραγματα γι αυτα κτλ..
Αυτο το κανω ειδη με πτηνα στη φυση εντελως ερασιτεχνικα και οταν ημουν  αθηνα ως εθελοντης στην ορνιθολογικη εκανα περισσοτερα ...
Απλα τωρα δεν εχω οσο.χρονο.χρειαζεται για τετοιες δρασεις ,συν οτι αγαπω την ορνιθοπανιδα γενικα ,συν οτι τα γκουλντιαν ειναι πανεμορφαα ,συν τους προαναφερθεντες λογους ...κανω αυτο το εγχειρημα 

επισης στον χωρο θα βαλω μακρουλες γλαστρες με καλαμιες,τι αλλο φυτο να βαλω μεσα που να μην το τρωνε ή αν το τρωνε να μην ειναι ανθυγιεινο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς να βάλεις αρκετά φυτά. Πιστεύω πως τα μυρωδικά είναι αναγκαία σε μία ζαρντινιέρα ( ρίγανη, βασιλικός, δεντρολίβανο κ.α ). Ναι μεν θα τα φάνε αλλά είναι απαραίτητα ως συμπλήρωμα στη διατροφή τους. Μπορείς να βάλεις επίσης κλαδιά ελιάς με ή χωρίς φύλλα που θα λειτουργούν ως πατήθρες. 
Γενικά, δες εδώ τι φυτά είναι ασφαλή και μη τοξικά:

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

----------


## stam72

> Στο χωρο αυτο θα τοποθετηθει ενα ζευγος ή τρια πουλακια το πολυ


Καλημέρα, από την περιγραφή που κάνεις ο χώρος φαίνεται ιδανικός! Πολλοί από εμάς εδώ μέσα ήδη ζηλεύουν....και θα ήθελαν κάτι αντίστοιχο!
Όμως θα πρέπει να προσέξεις ότι με τα gouldian είναι λίγο δύσκολη η επιλογή του ζευγαριού, μάλλον θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με περισσότερα πουλάκια αρσενικά και θηλυκά για να κάνουν τις επιλογές τους και να  εξασφαλίσεις ότι θα έχεις ένα ή περισσότερα ζευγάρια. Όμως καλύτερα να ακούσεις τις γνώμες από τους πιο έμπειρους στο είδος αυτό.  
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## blackmailer

το συγκεκριμένο είδος είναι όντως φανταστικό!!! κι εγώ πέρυσι απέκτησα 2 ζευγάρια και είμαι στην εκκίνηση της ενασχόλησης μου μαζί τους οπότε θα λύνουμε ο ένας τις απορίες του άλλου. επίσης θα δούμε ποιος τρόπος είναι καλύτερος για την αναπαραγωγή τους, η επιλεκτική εκτροφή (όπως θα κάνω εγώ) με συγκεκριμένα ζευγάρια σε ζευγαρώστρες ή η ελεύθερη εκτροφή όπως θα τα αφήσεις εσύ...καλή μας αρχή !!!

----------


## angelfarm

Νεκταριε ευχαριστω πολυ!! ειλικρινα οταν γνωριζεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος και εχεις καποιον να μοιραζεσαι τυχον προβληματισμους σου  ειναι καλυτερα ..:-):-)

Σταματη ,κι εγω το διαβασα οτι δεν ειναι και πολυ ευκολα στην αναπαραγωγη ...θα ηταν σιγουρα καλυτερα να ειχα δυο ζευγαρια ,αλλα εχουν πανω απο 80€ απ οτι διαπιστωνω οποτε για την ωρα θα περιοριστω σε μικροτερο αριθμο.
Βρηκα εναν εκτροφεα γκουγκλαροντας ,αλλα ακομη δεν μουεχει απαντησει στο μειλ που του εστειλα...*****************....αν και θα τα αγορασω μαλλον αρχες σεπτεμβρη ,γιατι ερχετε καλοκαιρι και λιγο παρακυνδινευμενο να μου σταλουν ...

----------


## angelfarm

..χαιρετε και παλι!!
μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει τι να προσεξω κατα την αγορα ενος γκουλντιανου ..(μακρινη η αγορα βεβαια ,αλλα πληροφορηθηκα οτι ενα πετ σοπ εδω θα φερει τετοια πτηνα και θελω να περασω να τα δω ,μονονα τα δω  :: )
Δεν εννοω αν ειναι νοχελικο φουσκωμενο κτλ..αλλα κατι αλλο πιο εξιδεικευμενο...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αγγελε αν τα πουλάκια είναι υγιή και έχουν δακτυλίδι γιατί να μην πάρεις από το συνοικιακο πετ σοπ ?
Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα να μην υποβάλλεις τα πουλιά σε μεγάλη μεταφορά-ταλαιπωρία τότε μην το κάνεις !

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν τα πουλιά δε φέρουν προβλήματα υγείας, τουλάχιστον εμφανή, τότε δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ειδικά εάν έχουν και δαχτυλιδάκι έχεις μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, ξέρεις ηλικία, κωδικό εκτροφέα κ.α !!
Επίσης, αν δεν έχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο εκτροφικό στόχο -σπάνιες μεταλλάξεις, σταθεροποίηση ορισμένων χαρακτηριστικών κ.α - τότε, δεν έχεις να σκέφτεσαι τίποτα ειδικότερο!!  :winky:

----------


## angelfarm

> Αγγελε αν τα πουλάκια είναι υγιή και έχουν δακτυλίδι γιατί να μην πάρεις από το συνοικιακο πετ σοπ ?
> Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα να μην υποβάλλεις τα πουλιά σε μεγάλη μεταφορά-ταλαιπωρία τότε μην το κάνεις !



Μαριε,ο σκοπος του πετ ειναι βγαλει κερδος και δυστυχως οσα πετ εχω επισκεφτει κατα καιρους για διαφορους λογους δυστυχως ουτε ενα δεν υπηρξε με σεβασμο εναντι του"" εμπορευσιμου προιοντος"" τους .
Μικροσκοπικα κλουβια ,συνιστισμενα πτηνα ,μικρα μεγαλα -αρρωστα υγιει ολα μαζι ,σε ακαταλληλες θεσεις ,εκτεθιμενα σε θορυβο ,σε πολλες και απροσμενες κινησεις περιεργων περαστικων,εκτεθιμενα σε ρευματα αερος,σε εντονο ηλιακοφως ,ελλειψη καθαριοτητας ,ελλειψη βασικων διατροφικων στοιχειων,
και ποοοοολλα αλλα ....με κυριοτερο οτι κανενας δεν βλεπει το προφιλ του αγοραστη με σκοπο να του δωσει καποιο ζωακι που θα ταιριαζε με τον τροπο ζωης του ,βλεπει μονο πελατες =κερδος,και κανενας δεν εχει ορεξη να κατσει να σε συμβουλεψει και σου εξηγησει ορισμενα πραγματα για τα ειδη των ζωων που πουλαει και που τις περισσοτερες φορες αγνοει και ο ιδιος ....

Ολα αυτα με κανουν να ειμαι αρνητικος σε αγορα απο πετ ...
Ολα αυτα με κανουν να ειμαι αρνητικος και με εκτροφεις με τετοιο σκεπτικο σαν του πετσοπα ...
Ολα αυτα με κανουν να αναρωτιεμαι γιατι υπαρχει κανονας εδω που απαγορευει συζητησεις για ευρεση ενος καλου εκτροφεα  ::  :: 

Τεσπα....απλα επειδη ενημερωθηκα απο μια φιλη οτι θα φερει γκουλντιανους καποιος συνοικιακος πετσοπας ,θελω να εχω μια πρωτη επαφη με τα πτηνα και να μπορεσω να διακρινω καποια βασικα στοιχεια ουτως ωστε να ειμαι ετοιμος οταν ερθω Αθηνα να παω να δω πτηνα καποιων εκτροφεων ...

Υγ.: αν τυχον υπαρχει ,που θα υπαρχει ,καποιος πετσοπας καλος ,λυπαμαι αλλα ο κλαδος του ζεχνει πανταχοθεν και αμαυρωνεται και αυτος ακουσια και αδικα ...παραυτα μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εμπιστευτω εστω κι αυτον...:-\

----------


## jk21

γιατι ετσι θελουμε και θεωρουμε σωστο για το φορουμ !
γιατι θεωρουμε οτι ειναι δικαιωμα κατανοητο καποιου να αναζητει εκτροφεα ,αλλα οχι σε αυτο το φορουμ που ξεκαθαρα εχει κανονα που το απαγορευει .Υπαρχει πλουραλισμος στο χωρο και δεν στερουμε το κοινο απο κατι 
Δεν  μας  ενδιαφερει να προωθουμε τις πωλησεις πουλιων  και αυτο αρκει 

Πληροφοριακα ,γνωριζω εκτροφεις του χωρου των καναρινιων που θεωρουνται κορυφαιοι και δινουν και αυτοι πουλια σε πετ σοπ ,για να μην παρουν τα πουλια τους ,αλλοι πιθανοι μελλοντικοι ανταγωνιστες τους 
το θεμα δεν θα συζητηθει αλλο και σου απαντησα μονο γιατι εγραψες βαζοντας διπλα   ::  

Οι κανονες ειναι αυτοι που ειναι και εχουν γινει αποδεκτοι απο οποιον συμμετεχει ως μελος στο φορουμ

----------


## angelfarm

καλε μου ανθρωπε...ηξερα οτι θα μου απαντησετε και με μαλιστα σε αυτον τον τονο,γι αυτο εβαλα το αυτο ιμοτικον ,αλλα εις ματην ...
Εξαλλου εχουμε κανει αναφορα στο θεμα και κατ ιδιαν ..απλα ανεφερα επι τη ευκαιρια το αιτιο του κοπου και της χρονοτριβρης κτλ...για μια σωστη αγορα αποεναν σωστο ανθρωπο -εκτροφεα μεσα απο το παρον φορουμ ...
ορισμενα αλλα  φορουμ που εχουν πεσει στην αντιληψη μου ειναι στο αλλο ακρο ....οποτε δεχομαι τον κανονισμο ως εχει γιατι απλουστατα δεν ειναι ο σκοπος μου μεσα απο εναν τετοιο χωρο μονο η ευρεση εκτροφεα .!

ταχα μου κορυφαιοι θεωρουνται οι εκτροφεις που λετε μαλλον μεσα απο επιδειξιομανιες μεταλλαξεων ,σπανιων φωνων,κτλ που με αφηνουν παγερα αδιαφορο....οπως και η ματαιοδοξια τους οπως μιλησατε για ανταγωνιστες ....
Λυπαμαι ,αλλα εκτροφεις χωρις αγαπη σεβασμο και αλτρουισμο ,χωρις να νοιωθουν ενα με τη φυση ,ουτε ανωτεροι ,ουτε κατωτεροι...δεν με κανουν να μπορω να μιλησω για κορυφαιους εκτροφεις ,ουτεκαν για εκτροφεις ...
Οι εννοιες του υποδρομου σε ενα τετοιο χομπι με ξεπερνουν .....

Σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ αλλα προηγηθηκε το.δικο σας και επρεπε να δωσω μια απαντηση .

----------

